# STILL NO PERIOD - AND EC WAS 3/10



## Dawn (May 5, 2002)

Hi

I am a bit worried!  Unfortunately I got a BFN then a BFP, then a BFN blood test result from Lister earlier this month, but I STILL haven't had a period, and I am usually regular as clockwork.

I can't get an appointment with my doctor to check what is going on in there, but something obviously is and I don't want any more complications.  We would love to go for another try early next year, but obviously can't until AF returns.

Any ideas anyone - I am starting to think it is a blighted ovum, and what do I do then?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Sorry about your BFN   I too had EC on 3 October, ET on 6 October and sadly started bleeding 8dpt.  Since then I've not had AF this month....I usually have long luteal phase (ovulate cd14/15 and cycles are 30/31 days)....I'm now cd37 and although I've been getting some terrible cramps for well over a week now, still no sign of AF.  I even did an hpt this morning, just on the off chance of some miracle but bfn (wasn't really expecting any different !)

Some women may find they bleed immediately after stopping all the meds after an unsuccessful treatment but some may not have a bleed for 6 weeks or more...this is perfectly normal and just becauses of everything our bodies are put through with all the drugs.  

From what I recall, didn't you have a scan which showed a sac and sadly no heartbeat ?

If you're concerned then perhaps just give your clinic a call.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## oak (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Thought I'd pop in and say that my AF has not arrived either. Minxy nice to speak to you again, we were cycle buddies and EC was the same day.

On all my cycles my AF has arrived a week to two weeks late. I put it down to my body just adjusting back into it's natural cycle rather than the "false" one we've just been through.

Hope it arrives soon

Vic
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Vic hun

How are you doing ?

Well AF has still not put in an appearance....and it's cd41 !!  My AFs have always showed up bang on time following our previous IVFs (and even with the FETs which were chemical pgs)....but this time it's all gone a bit haywire !

We had our follow up appt yesterday (which went really well) and she said I should do another pregnancy test if still no AF in a week.  I've been getting some really bad cramps for few weeks now....even woke up the other night which such bad pains that I was doubled up and catching my breath (like my really bad endo pains....but sure it can't be that as I only had last op in Feb this year!)....I was convinced I'd get up and AF would be in full flow...but nothing, just ended up throwing up instead   No idea what's happening....I think my hormones are up the creek after last treatment...hopefully will sort themselves out.  

Consultant said that if carry on being like this then I should have some more hormone bloods done but fingers crossed AF will show soon...I'm wearing white knickers today so that's usually a good way of getting her to appear !! 

Do you know what your next steps are ?  Are you having another IVF ?  We're going to start again next March, after we come back from New Zealand (seeing my parents who live there now, not seen them for 3 & half years so I need some "mummy" and "daddy" hugs !! )

Keep in touch
Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## oak (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi there Natasha

good to hear from you!!

look's like we're gonna be cycle buddies again as we're going to try once more in March too  

our review apt went well...the consultant took donor eggs off the table as they'd seen a real improvement in my egg quality so he said absolutely no reason not to use my own again   I was really pleased as it looks like everything we did differently this time had paid off! must keep it up now though  

still got a problem with sperm volume and quality so DH is going on to Zita's male supplements to see if we can improve things that way at all...

glad you're off to New Zealand it's meant to be beautiful, you might not want to come back  

Anyway hun must go as am at work,

Take care and hope the witch arrives soon (mine eventually showed up over the weekend)

Lol

Vic
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Vic

Well my AF also showed up over the weekend....so Saturday turned out to be CD1....must've been all the alcohol I had at department Xmas lunch on Friday, followed by some  when I got home p!ste    Just hope it was a "blip" and that my cycles aren't gonna be completely mucked up after last IVF.

Glad your follow up appt went well....and yes, we could well be cycling again together !  Great news that your egg quality has improved...at least that's one less thing to worry about.  Do you and/or your partner have acupuncture or similar ?  I've been having acu for 2 and half years now but DP wants me to try a cycle without it...however, I've booked in to see an osteopath next weekend as I thought I'd give something else a try !

We were pleased with our follow up appt too...this is our 2nd NHS cycle and although same hospital, different consultant who does the NHS cycles.  She's finally agreed that I do need something different for progesterone support so I will be having the Gestone injections next time (as our private consultant had suggested and I should've had last cycle but this NHS Dr wouldn't agree) and also possibly have an extra HCG (Ovitrelle) injection during 2ww....although that HCG injection will be dependant on how many follies/eggs I have as it can trigger OHSS if there's too many and I always have lots and been high risk of OHSS with our 2nd IVF....just have to see.  She's also agreed I can go back on the steroids (Prednisolone) for the next treatment, for my raised NK cells...she didn't want to prescribe me last tx because she doesn't really agree with the theory !!  Basically she said that women "like me" need the "belt and braces" approach as this will be our 6th tx cycle !  We're also still gonna try for blastocysts otherwise it will be assisted hatching again.

We're going to enjoy Christmas/New Year/my birthday....and our holiday...and be fully refreshed for starting again...fingers crossed that you and me will have big bumps this time next year (I'd like to be a mummy before my 40th which is Jan 2009 !!)

As for New Zealand....it is absolutely beautiful.  This will be my 3rd time over there....my step dads an Aussie but most of his family live in NZ...my parents lived in Sydney too and I've been there twice as well (lived and worked in Sydney for a while).  Can't wait to see my parents but also will be wonderful to get away.  We're hoping to do about 2-2 and half weeks in NZ with my parents but also have 5 days - a week, just the 2 of us, somewhere like Cook Islands or Fiji as we think we need some time on our own as well.....we've just got to look at costs as the flights to NZ alone will be about £1500....and that's just after costs of Xmas plus we'll have to pay for drugs for IVF again....lucky we both have good jobs !! 

What are your plans for Xmas/New Year ?

Love & luck
Natasha  x 


PS....Apologies to Dawn for hijacking her thread !


----------



## oak (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Natasha

Sorry it's taken me a while to respond..!

I mentioned to the Autumn berries that I'd heard from you and they send their wishes (I'm still in touch with them and we had the last cycler result last week... Suzy finished on a BFP which was nice).  

There are a few of us cycling again in March, me, you, Lyndalou, and a couple of others as well. It'll be comforting to know there will be some familiar faces with us. I too have acupuncture but only started it on this last cycle and it was the one where I've had the best quality eggs!  

Unfortunately where we live there is no longer any NHS funding for IVF so we will be having to go private again...we've spent nearly £16k in 18 months...all our savings are gone and this next round is going to be on credit card so could well be our last cycle...but don't get me started on funding or I'll have to get my soapbox out  

My consultant has agreed to give me gestone injections too instead of the pessaries as I got some bad reactions to the capsules on this last cycle so hopefully that will make a difference. What's Ovitrelle? I've not heard of that before? Our consultant has also agreed to allow any embryos that aren't suitable for freezing to stay in culture so he can see how they develop...he's not a fan of blastocyst transfer so we'll still have two day transfer but at least we can understand what happens to my embies and if any of the remaining ones do get to blast then at least he can freeze those then...always difficult to know what to do isn't it?

Xmas is going to be hectic I think..we're going to my mum and dad's and my brother and his wife and two week old baby will be with us...es I became an aunty two weeks ago..we've been really brave and have been to see the little one and held him too...a couple of tears but we did really well...he's a little sweetie..a couple of aunty and uncles are coming over for new year and I'm dreading the "so when are you going to start trying for children?" question..I swear I'm about at the point to tell someone to mind their own business next time they ask that...  it really gets to you doesn't it?!

Anyway, I've jabbered on enough...am off work today and yesterday with a bad back...(have a slipping disk that occasionally incapacitates me) so can't sit for long with this laptop on my knee.  

hope you and your DH are well.

Take care

vic
xx


----------

